# Rocket League: best stoner game or bestest stoner game?



## HumboldtFTW (Nov 14, 2016)

Five minute games, quick action, very little griefing, and just amazing fun. Not to mention instant replays are just long enough to take a hit.

Just incase you don't know what I mean, here's a short video:


----------



## smokermore (Mar 15, 2017)

HumboldtFTW said:


> Five minute games, quick action, very little griefing, and just amazing fun. Not to mention instant replays are just long enough to take a hit.
> 
> Just incase you don't know what I mean, here's a short video:


I did some meth not long ago and ended up fucking a tranny on Craigslist without a condom. She insisted I get this game. It's a lot of fun!


----------



## Indacouch (Mar 15, 2017)

If it doesn't have a controller that vibrates ...it's no game I'm interested in ..

Actually I've been playing an on line pool game lately ....lots of fun IMO 


K guna actually watch the vid now


----------

